# spengere



## danalto

Tiriamo fuori un'altra parolina dal cilindro magico! 
Ho sempre detestato con tutto il mio cuore la parola *spengere*. La trovo brutta e cacofonica...
E sono curiosa di sentire il vostro parere...


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con te!! Anche a me non piace proprio. Sbaglio o si usa particolarmente in Toscana? Perché qui in Trentino non si usa proprio.


----------



## arirossa

Mi ricorda i tempi in cui frequentavo (anni fa) un corso di informatica gomito a gomito con altre trenta persone dalle nove alle cinque... Un'altra ragazza (e per giunta *non* toscana!) insisteva a tutti i costi che solo "spengere" era giusto, e "spegnere" era dialetto romanesco (la "poveretta" probabilmente non aveva mai letto un rigo in vita sua), come mangiare-magnare, insomma...
Da allora, in bocca ad un toscano, mi piace sempre sentire la parola "spengere", ma detto da chiunque altro, non nego che mi infastidisca un po'...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Non l'avevo mai sentita davvero.


----------



## danalto

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> non l'avevo mai sentita davvero.....


  E' italiano!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ogni giorno si impara qualcosa di nuovo!


----------



## Veggy

In Toscana si usa spengere e i Toscani dicono di essere gli unici in Italia a parlare correttamente avendo avuto Dante come figlio nativo. Il dizionario Garzanti alla voce spegnere dice "tosc o lett. spengere". Personalmente non lo uso mai, mi suona anche male.


----------



## Necsus

Esattamente, 'spengere' con -ng invece di -gn davanti alle desinenze che cominciano per 'e' o per 'i' è considerato di uso toscano o letterario. ;-)


----------



## danalto

Recentemente l'ho sentito dire in un film... sono saltata sulla sedia!


----------



## GavinW

danalto said:


> Recentemente l'ho sentito dire in un film... sono saltata sulla sedia!


 
Vivendo in questo momento in Toscana, ho acquisito una certa familiarità con questa variante. E a volte ho pensato che forse si usa spengere solo in contesti che non riguardono il fatto di spegnere un fuoco. Insomma, mi è sembrato delle volte che quando si usa spengere, in preferenza a spegnere (perchè qui si sentono tutti e due), il senso è piuttosto quello di spegnere una luce, il motore della macchina, o un elettrodomestico, e non un fuoco, una sigaretta ecc. Ma è solo una mezz'idea mia... 

E voialtri toscani doc e docg? ;-)


----------



## vikgigio

Piuttosto sarei curioso di sapere perché si dice 'speGNere' ma 'spiNGere'. Qualcuno lo sa?


----------



## demichie

vikgigio said:


> Piuttosto sarei curioso di sapere perché si dice 'speGNere' ma 'spiNGere'. Qualcuno lo sa?




Questa mi ricorda mio fratello, che da poco compiuto un anno (uno!!)amava già litigare e insisteva con mio padre che era giusto dire"semafero". Il suo ragionamento era: "se si dice fiammifero, si devedire anche semafero!"

E' tutto vero....

ciao
m


----------



## demichie

GavinW said:


> Vivendo in questo momento in Toscana, hoacquisito una certa familiarità con questa variante. E a volte hopensato che forse si usa spengere solo in contesti che non riguardonoil fatto di spegnere un fuoco. Insomma, mi è sembrato delle volte chequando si usa spengere, in preferenza a spegnere (perchè qui si sentonotutti e due), il senso è piuttosto quello di spegnere una luce, ilmotore della macchina, o un elettrodomestico, e non un fuoco, unasigaretta ecc. Ma è solo una mezz'idea mia...
> 
> E voialtri toscani doc e docg? ;-)




Spengere in Toscana si usa in tutti i contesti, fuoco e non.  
Ripensando a questo verbo, mi viene il dubbio che la forma "originale"sia spengere invece che spegnere, altrimentì perché si dice "spensi","spento", ecc?



ciao
mattia


----------



## Broca's Area

Vado a memoria senza supporti scientifici alla mano.

L'esito fiorentino del nesso latino -NG- era _-gn-_ (nasale palatale), tutte le forme con _-ng- _furono importate a Firenze dalle varietà toscane occidentali. Questi due diversi esiti convivono tuttora in italiano e talvolta si compenetrano nello stesso paradigma:

Spegnere < *EXPINGERE

spengo (originariamente tosc. occ.) 
spegni (originariamente fior.)
spegne (_idem_)
spegniamo (_idem_)
spegnete (_idem_)
spengono (originariamente tosc. occ.)

Là dove vi siano doppioni come _spegnere / spengere_, _spegneva / spengeva _ecc., la forma in _-ng- _andrà considerata letteraria o regionalmente marcata (toscana).


----------



## vikgigio

demichie said:


> Questa mi ricorda mio fratello, che da poco compiuto un anno (uno!!)amava già litigare e insisteva con mio padre che era giusto dire"semafero". Il suo ragionamento era: "se si dice fiammifero, si devedire anche semafero!"
> 
> E' tutto vero....
> 
> ciao
> m



Beh, non capisco il nesso con la mia domanda, francamente. Mi spieghi il perché di questo interessantissimo aneddoto?


----------



## demichie

vikgigio said:


> Beh, non capisco il nesso con la miadomanda, francamente. Mi spieghi il perché di questo interessantissimoaneddoto?




E' solo che anche io non ho capito perché ci dovrebbe essere un nesso tra spegnere e spingere... 


ciao 
m.


----------



## vikgigio

Broca's Area said:


> Vado a memoria senza supporti scientifici alla mano.
> 
> L'esito fiorentino del nesso latino -NG- era _-gn-_ (nasale velare), tutte le forme con _-ng- _furono importate a Firenze dalle varietà toscane occidentali. Questi due diversi esiti convivono tuttora in italiano e talvolta si compenetrano nello stesso paradigma:
> 
> Spegnere < *EXPINGERE
> 
> spengo (originariamente tosc. occ.)
> spegni (originariamente fior.)
> spegne (_idem_)
> spegniamo (_idem_)
> spegnete (_idem_)
> spengono (originariamente tosc. occ.)
> 
> Là dove vi siano doppioni come _spegnere / spengere_, _spegneva / spengeva _ecc., la forma in _-ng- _andrà considerata letteraria o regionalmente marcata (toscana).



Quindi vuoi dire che praticamente 'spingere' sarà la versione toscana occidentale? No, perché in realtà ho sentito anche dire "spiGNere" che forse quindi sarà quella fiorentina? A Firenze come diranno: tu spi*gn*i la porta?

PS: ma il nesso GN non serve per rappresentare la "nasale palatale"?


----------



## vikgigio

demichie said:


> E' solo che anche io non ho capito perché ci dovrebbe essere un nesso tra spegnere e spingere...
> 
> 
> ciao
> m.



Quando non capisci qualcosa, puoi chiedere, invece di abbandonarti a facili sarcasmi.. grazie


----------



## demichie

vikgigio said:


> Quando non capisci qualcosa, puoi chiedere, invece di abbandonarti a facili sarcasmi.. grazie




Va bene scusami! non c'era nessun sarcasmo e ti chiedo ora di spiegarmi quello che non ho capito. 


ciao

m.


----------



## Broca's Area

vikgigio said:


> PS: ma il nesso GN non serve per rappresentare la "nasale palatale"?


 
Ops! Naturalmente è palatale, vado a inginocchiarmi sui ceci...


----------



## Broca's Area

vikgigio said:


> Quindi vuoi dire che praticamente 'spingere' sarà la versione toscana occidentale? No, perché in realtà ho sentito anche dire "spiGNere" che forse quindi sarà quella fiorentina? A Firenze come diranno: tu spi*gn*i la porta?


 
C'è da dire che l'esito palatale ha avuto luogo anche in altre varietà (non vorrei sbagliare, ma mi suona anche molto romanesco) quindi si potrà sentire quello _spignere_ anche altrove. 
Purtroppo non ti so dire se oggi un fiorentino dica _spingi_ o _spigni_ (e che tipo di variabile sociolinguistica questa sia) , attendiamo lumi dai nativi! Quello che è certo è che nel fiorentino delle origini si diceva _spignere._
Per curiosità ho consultato la Banca Dati dell'italiano antico (OVI: http://www.ovi.cnr.it/). Limitatamente all'infinito, _spignere _ricorre 5 volte in testi fiorentini (secc. XIII e XIV) e una volta in un'opera senese (XIV sec.), mentre _spingere_ appare solo una volta in un testo occidentale (pisano, XIV sec.).


----------



## demichie

A Pisa sento dire abbastanza spesso "spignere", o l'imperativo "spigne!" invece di "spingi!".


----------



## vikgigio

Broca's Area said:


> C'è da dire che l'esito palatale ha avuto luogo anche in altre varietà (non vorrei sbagliare, ma mi suona anche molto romanesco) quindi si potrà sentire quello _spignere_ anche altrove.
> Purtroppo non ti so dire se oggi un fiorentino dica _spingi_ o _spigni_ (e che tipo di variabile sociolinguistica questa sia) , attendiamo lumi dai nativi! Quello che è certo è che nel fiorentino delle origini si diceva _spignere._
> Per curiosità ho consultato la Banca Dati dell'italiano antico (OVI: http://www.ovi.cnr.it/). Limitatamente all'infinito, _spignere _ricorre 5 volte in testi fiorentini (secc. XIII e XIV) e una volta in un'opera senese (XIV sec.), mentre _spingere_ appare solo una volta in un testo occidentale (pisano, XIV sec.).



Grazie per il tuo contributo.. 
Non conoscevo quel sito, grazie per la segnalazione!


----------



## Sergiusuigres

A Firenze si dice esclusivamente "spengere", in tutti i contesti. 
Agli orecchi di un fiorentino "spegnere" fa un po' ridere: se profferita da un proprio concittadino, sembra una parola in bocca a qualcuno che vuol passare da gran signore, colto e raffinato, ma che infondo non lo è.


----------



## _forumuser_

Che mi dite di angelo? Perche' non si usa l'esito fiorentino del nesso?


----------



## Helmuth

Allora, spense viene da spegnere ??
O cosa significa ?


----------



## Mark7

"Spengere" l'ho sentito dire a Firenze e dintorni. Personalmente è un modo di dire che trovo veramente brutto.

Ciao


----------



## infinite sadness

Helmuth said:


> Allora, spense viene da spegnere ??
> O cosa significa ?


Spense viene da spengere.
Significa "spegnette".


----------



## EXUMA

Ciao, se può interessare anche a Roma è possibile sentir dire "spengere" se a parlare è qualche vecchietto. Sempre che lo preferisca al più pittoresco "smorzare".


----------



## Helmuth

Va bene, 
diciamo spegnere (italiano ufficialmente) e spengere (parlato in alcuna regione),
spense ---> spegnette ? oppure spegnete (imperativo 2nda pers. plurale)


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa, non avevo capito che eri straniero.
"Spegnette" era uno scherzo. 

Allora, "spense" è il passato remoto di spegnere (o spengere), terza persona singolare.


----------



## Helmuth

infinite sadness said:


> "Spegnette" era uno scherzo.
> 
> Allora, "spense" è il passato remoto di spegnere



Ah, non avevo capito il tuo scherzetto
Vabè, c*o*m*un*q*ue* ora meglio


----------



## danalto

EXUMA said:


> Ciao, se può interessare anche a Roma è possibile sentir dire "spengere" se a parlare è qualche vecchietto. Sempre che lo preferisca al più pittoresco "smorzare".


A dire il vero, lo dicono vecchi giovani e neonati!


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

danalto said:


> A dire il vero, lo dicono vecchi giovani e neonati!


 

Qui a Firenze, TUTTI dicono spengere e nessuno spegnere, a meno che sia originario di fuori della Toscana.
E se lo sentiamo dire, a noi suona veramente stranissimo, direi che ci suona proprio male,  probabilmente come alle persone delle altre regioni quando sentono spegnere....


----------



## Hermocrates

Hehe! 

Anch'io posso solo unirmi al coro e confermare che in Toscana la forma universalmente usata è spengere. 

Detto questo, io non ho preferenze per l'una o l'altra forma (alcune persone sembrano non sopportare l'una o l'altra): mi sembra assolutamente normale sentire "spengere" da un parlante toscano (specie se usa anche altri toscanismi) e altrettanto normale sentire "spegnere" da un qualsiasi altro parlante italiano. 
C'è da dire che sentire un parlante con un accento decisamente non toscano dire "spengere" mi suonerebbe strano e esotico, forse anche un po' cacofonico,  perché l'associazione locale è troppo forte. 

Premesso che le mie radici linguistiche sono un po' confuse a prescindere, io uso entrambe le forme, ma non interscambiabilmente: di regola uso la forma "universale" _spegnere_ (anche perché non vivo più in Toscana da un pezzo); la forma _spengere_ è circoscritta a rare situazioni "dialettali" (incontri sporadici con toscani) oppure, più spesso, a situazioni scherzose-colloquiali (per esempio con mia moglie, perché "_...a lei 'un le garba_" ).


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Qui a Firenze, TUTTI dicono spengere e nessuno spegnere, a meno che sia originario di fuori della Toscana.
> E se lo sentiamo dire, a noi suona veramente stranissimo, direi che ci suona proprio male,  probabilmente come alle persone delle altre regioni quando sentono spegnere....


Straquoto, molte volte sono indeciso qual è la parola da usare tra spegnere e spengere. E ammetto che spesso opto per spengere anziché spegnere. "Spegnere" mi suona molto male perché sono abituato ad usare "spengere".

Io spegno


----------



## danalto

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Qui a Firenze, TUTTI dicono spengere e nessuno spegnere, a meno che sia originario di fuori della Toscana.
> E se lo sentiamo dire, a noi suona veramente stranissimo, direi che ci suona proprio male,  probabilmente come alle persone delle altre regioni quando sentono spegnere....


Stiamo tornando all'inizio della discussione, insomma...
Inevitabile, visto che il mio post ha da poco compiuto i 2 anni di vita!


----------



## effeundici

A lei 'un *gli* garba 



нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Hehe!
> 
> Anch'io posso solo unirmi al coro e confermare che in Toscana la forma universalmente usata è spengere.
> 
> Detto questo, io non ho preferenze per l'una o l'altra forma (alcune persone sembrano non sopportare l'una o l'altra): mi sembra assolutamente normale sentire "spengere" da un parlante toscano (specie se usa anche altri toscanismi) e altrettanto normale sentire "spegnere" da un qualsiasi altro parlante italiano.
> C'è da dire che sentire un parlante con un accento decisamente non toscano dire "spengere" mi suonerebbe strano e esotico, forse anche un po' cacofonico,  perché l'associazione locale è troppo forte.
> 
> Premesso che le mie radici linguistiche sono un po' confuse a prescindere, io uso entrambe le forme, ma non interscambiabilmente: di regola uso la forma "universale" _spegnere_ (anche perché non vivo più in Toscana da un pezzo); la forma _spengere_ è circoscritta a rare situazioni "dialettali" (incontri sporadici con toscani) oppure, più spesso, a situazioni scherzose-colloquiali (per esempio con mia moglie, perché "_...a lei 'un le garba_" ).


----------



## Hermocrates

effeundici said:


> A lei 'un *gli* garba



Anche al femminile? Ops! Il mio dialetto è scarsissimo.  (Lo capisco ma io in realtà non lo parlo)


----------



## effeundici

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Anche al femminile? Ops! Il mio dialetto è scarsissimo.  (Lo capisco ma io in realtà non lo parlo)


 
Guarda, potrei arrivare ad usare _piacere_ invece _di_ _garbare_ o _spegnere_ invece di _spengere_. Ma non mi chiedere di lasciare *gli* per *le*. Sarebbe veramente impossibile!!


----------



## Sempervirens

Sergiusuigres said:


> A Firenze si dice esclusivamente "spengere", in tutti i contesti.
> Agli orecchi di un fiorentino "spegnere" fa un po' ridere: se profferita da un proprio concittadino, sembra una parola in bocca a qualcuno che vuol passare da gran signore, colto e raffinato, ma che infondo non lo è.





Scusate il ritardo! Stavo facendo una ricerca ed è saltata fuori questa discussione.

Il mio modesto apporto da Toscano:

Infatti! Nella lista includi pure la costa labronica! 

A proposito, sembrerebbe che dopotutto il digramma _incriminato _- ng- sia pari pari quello della parola latina expi*ng*ere.
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/spengere/

P.S A me piace e lo uso.  _Fate vobis!_

S.V


----------

